# Tractor Supply Company carries lye!



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

Tractor Supply Company carries lye!    

Although, they only put out ONE can at a time   :roll: 

I've read that if you sell 2 or more containers of lye, you're supposed to report it to some agency (don't know who).  So, I guess that is their way around having to deal with it.

Went to one in my home town and bought one, and stopped at another while in another town and bought another.

Kinda expensive, though.  10 bucks for a 2 pound container.

Thanks for all the offers to help me out, though!  Now that I've found the lye, I can't find coconut oil!!    :roll: 

Geesh o petes!!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 29, 2009)

I get my lye from a local Farm and Home store. I think it's about $3.00 per lb can.
Try WalMart for the coconut oil, ours carries it

Good Luck!


----------



## rubyslippers (Aug 29, 2009)

I can get coconut oil at Walmart if I run out but I prefer to buy it by the gallon at WSP.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

Coconut oil at Walmart???  For real??  Is it just back by the cooking oils/olive oil?

BTW, is pomace okay to use for soap?  (olive oil)


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, the Coconut Oil is with the other oils and lard.
It's not in a normal type oil bottle, it's in more of a plastic taller thinner shortening type container with a screw on black lid.

I've never used it but I think that SoapCalc does list pomace as a oil.


----------



## NatureandNurture (Aug 29, 2009)

I get CO at Wal-mart too... and OO.  The OO is actually less $$ than online bulk, however only reason I buy CO at WM is because I don't like waiting for mail-order.  I swear I'm almost at the point of breaking down and buying in builk. :roll: 

I don't think I'd even try to find lye locally, it's too easy to order OL and have it sent to me.  Not that expensive either really.  It's the one soaping ingredient I wouldn't trust any other way, definitely prefer to get it from established chemical companies that have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

the lye they carry is pretty reputable.  the maker is Roebic, and it says right on the package it is 100% sodium hydroxide - lye.

I was going to order online, but i wanted to make soap this weekend and wouldn't have gotten in time.  i'm buying it online from now on, though.

I'm about to go check at my WalFart for CO, and hopefully will be able to soap tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Saltysteele, I buy my CO and OO at WallyWorld. I think it is cheaper than online with the shipping and all. I also buy my lye from a local mom and pop kinda hardware store. It is actually comparable to online lye, as far as price goes. I love the CO from Wally World, it is Louanna brand I believe and it is in a plastic container. Good luck.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

yep, the louanna is what they had at my WalFart, too.  I picked up a couple.  Think they were $5.98 each.  They were kinda hidden.  I was soo happy to see them 

The leaf lard I'm getting from my dad needs to be rendered yet, so to save time, I also bought 4 pounds of lard in the tubs (which was cheaper to by in the 1# tubs, than the 4# tube)  :roll: 

 

I checked at GFS today (gordon food supply)(a restaurant supply kind of store - not sure if everyone has one).

they don't have it, but they can order a 5# block of CO for 65.

they had EVOO and olive oil pomace


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

is that louanna co from WW the 76 degree stuff?


----------



## Milla (Aug 29, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> is that louanna co from WW the 76 degree stuff?



Yes it is.  I just bought some and it says on the label and it was soft in my house.  Works great and is nice not to have to pay shipping.


----------



## donniej (Aug 29, 2009)

I buy my lye from a farm type supply place... $75 for a 50 pound bag of flake... more expensive than grannual but doesn't make as much dust and disolves easier.  

I haven't seen coconut at any Philly area Wal-Mart's.

I've read soap making books that say pomace grade is the best to make soap with.  It's also the least expensive...


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

Dang!  Wish I would have known that.  I could have gotten twice as much OO at gordon's for 5 bucks more than i spent


----------



## carebear (Aug 29, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> I've read that if you sell 2 or more containers of lye, you're supposed to report it to some agency (don't know who).  So, I guess that is their way around having to deal with it.


not likely.  seems more likely that this way they are less likely to have it stolen, or else they don't sell much and don't want to take up shelf space.

You can also probably get pine tar there.  Which is great for eczema and psoriasis (high superfat) or poison ivy (low superfat)


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Saltysteele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the reasoning behind having to report 2 or more containers of the lye is this area has a pretty bad meth problem.  

anyway, where would i find the pine tar?  what would that be considered (so I know where to look)?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got Grape seed oil from walmart friday. It is by the mexican food.


----------



## donniej (Aug 30, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> the reasoning behind having to report 2 or more containers of the lye is this area has a pretty bad meth problem.
> 
> anyway, where would i find the pine tar?  what would that be considered (so I know where to look)?



I'm sure the fact that all the drain cleaners have changed formulas is exactly because of the meth problem... not to mention you can't buy more than 1 box of cold medicine any more, and I've heard you need to show ID for it in some areas.  I wouldn't be surprised by any crazy meaures being taken.  

The pine tar is with the horse stuff.  It's in small 1 pound cans.  It's used to apply to the horses hooves after trimming/cleaning them.  It's $7 per can... but the cans also specifically say "Irritant" and "not for human use".


----------



## tincanac (Aug 30, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I buy my lye from a farm type supply place... $75 for a 50 pound bag of flake... more expensive than grannual but doesn't make as much dust and disolves easier....



I prefer the flakes as well, for the reasons you mentioned - plus if you add sugar to the flakes before you add that to the water - you dont have any burned or clumpy sugar bits hanging about!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 30, 2009)

well, considering i bought a 2# container for $10 at TSC, i think you got a pretty good deal at $1.50/#!!

wish i lived by you!!


----------



## Tracy Paglione (Jul 16, 2018)

You can get Coconut Oil at dollar tree.  Essential Depot has a Lye sale going on. 32lbs for 47.70. Sign up for their 5 dollar per month club price goes down to 38.16 plus get promo codes for free stuff. There was also an additional 10 percent off coupon going around. If you use Palm Fruit Oil Walmart has it. Just look at vegetable shortening cans ingredients.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 16, 2018)

Tracy Paglione said:


> You can get Coconut Oil at dollar tree.  Essential Depot has a Lye sale going on. 32lbs for 47.70. Sign up for their 5 dollar per month club price goes down to 38.16 plus get promo codes for free stuff. There was also an additional 10 percent off coupon going around. If you use Palm Fruit Oil Walmart has it. Just look at vegetable shortening cans ingredients.



This post is from 2009.  The OP hasn't been here in years and years (8 years to be exact).


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 16, 2018)

This post is from 2009 and the OP has not been here since 2011


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 16, 2018)

@Tracy Paglione* -- *You might add your post to a current thread covering this topic. Here's a possibility --

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-comparison-can-cheap-oils-work-just-as-well.70392/


----------

